# EHS Stephen Spawls talk!! 4th May 2010



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*TUESDAY 4th MAY *​*STEPHEN SPAWLS*​*Author of ‘Reptiles of East Africa’, ‘The Dangerous Snakes of Africa’, ‘Sun, Sand and Snakes’, etc.*​*Will be giving a slide show and talk on the - *​*‘WILDLIFE OF THE SEYCHELLES’ *​*Due to their remote location in the Indian Ocean, the Seychelles have many unique endemic animal and bird species. This is reflected in its herpetofauna (12 of the 13 amphibian species are endemic), including Giant Tortoises, unique snakes, and the spectacular Phelsuma Day Geckos.*​


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up for this published Herper.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

yes bump this one up ,steven does a very interesting talk whenever he's at the club


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up for next month!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Tonight
British Legion, Aylsham Rd, Nch, 8pm. : victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Bugger ill miss it again......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Lol you need a shift change!


----------

